# Balboa Threadworks Full Catalog Only $300 till June 27th



## DAGuide (Oct 2, 2006)

I just wanted to spread the word that Balboa Threadworks is offering an incredible discount on their entire ditigized licensed artwork library for only $300.00. This is a legitimate deal and the own all their artwork. They are offering this discount for personal reasons, but it is only available for till June 27th. Here is a link to their website - Embroidery Designs and Digitizing Classes. Feel free to give them a call at 1-800-445-8705 if you have any questions. Lee and Keith have been in the industry for a long time and are great people. 

Thanks for your time.

Mark


----------



## COEDS (Oct 4, 2006)

I thought this deal was tied to the GREAT GARMENT GRAPHICS SEMINAR ? ... JB


----------



## DAGuide (Oct 2, 2006)

Not really, but they work together since Lee does the training on the DecoStudio product (i.e. CorelDraw for Embroidery).


----------



## COEDS (Oct 4, 2006)

Thanks Mark the email I got said it was a GGG exclusive. Thanks for the clarification. ..... JB


----------

